# recording software...



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i have a P3...866 mhz computer (8Gb HD)...looking for some program to use for recording...i want to be able to record, and mix in drums...is there a program i can use without having to upgrade (b/c if thats the case...i'd rather spend the money on something else)

any ideas?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

audacity - its free, google


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Try Reaper Audio for 30 days free..... and it doesn't expire. That speed of computer may slog down though. Try and get it that when you boot it up it boots nothing else up... no browser,antivirus etc. It's when you start putting a bunch of effects on a track is when you start eating up the CPU. resources.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah Reaper is good, I use it myself, but if you want built in drums you should check out a freebie called Riffworks T4. It's basically a musical sketchpad but you can vary the drum patterns and fills to a reasonable amount plus you can export the wav files and use them in Reaper and add more tracks if you want because there is a four (well, five actually counting the drums) track limit. It also has some pretty cool built in effects. Here's the website if you want to find out more about it: http://www.sonomawireworks.com/


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I should mention that audacity lets you use lots of tracks, gives you most (if not all) the regular features of other programs. Very easy to use, gets results, no trial date on it, etc.

there's options


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> Yeah Reaper is good, I use it myself, but if you want built in drums you should check out a freebie called Riffworks T4. It's basically a musical sketchpad but you can vary the drum patterns and fills to a reasonable amount plus you can export the wav files and use them in Reaper and add more tracks if you want because there is a four (well, five actually counting the drums) track limit. It also has some pretty cool built in effects. Here's the website if you want to find out more about it: http://www.sonomawireworks.com/


I will check that out Ken. I found a bunch of beats and drum parts I have been playing with. I also have been using the drum patterns from my looper pedal. 

I might be going into this church and recording this weekend with drums. I may make some of my own drum patterns for later.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

ezcomes said:


> i have a P3...866 mhz computer (8Gb HD)...looking for some program to use for recording...i want to be able to record, and mix in drums...is there a program i can use without having to upgrade (b/c if thats the case...i'd rather spend the money on something else)
> 
> any ideas?


I have a P3 as well, and it can definitely be done. I use Cakewalk 9 as my recording platform, and Fruity Loops as my drum creation progarm. Cakewalk 9is old (later became Sonar), but I had the software when I got the computer so that tells you how old it is. 

As one poster has already suggested try to limit the programs you are running as recording software swallows up memory quickly. Also set your computer to delegate more processing power towards running programs. 

Another thing that really helps with the limited processing power is to not run real-time effects. Record all your tracks dry, and then add the effects layers you want to each individual track after you are done recording. Also, remember to save your progress frequently as your system will most likely crash if you are recording more than 8 tracks.

I think the most important thing you can do, however, is get yourself a new hard-drive (either internal or external---but preferably internal). Hard-drives are so cheap right now---especially at places like tiger-direct. Like every other sequencing software, most recording applications store all wave data in a seperate folder. Basically, everytime you press the "Record" button wave data is stored & catalogued. You will not believe how quickly you will run out of space with only 8 GB of storage. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> I will check that out Ken. I found a bunch of beats and drum parts I have been playing with. I also have been using the drum patterns from my looper pedal.
> 
> I might be going into this church and recording this weekend with drums. I may make some of my own drum patterns for later.


Yeah it's a pretty cool piece of software, especially for a freebie. When you download it you also get the option of downloading a bonus drum kit if you sign up for updates.


----------

